# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  pakan merk konishi

## ridho83

Ada yang pernah mencoba pakan konishi? Saya pengen tau gmana kualitas pakan tersebut.
Ada yang blang klo pakan tersebut bgs u/ koi dan tdk membuat perut koi besar.
U/ pakan spirulina yang bgus apa yah om? Saya biasanya pakai merk hokky, tp dgr2 pakan hokky buatan lokal dan krng seberapa bgus.
Dan biasanya om2 memberi pakan spirulana seminggu brp kali bla di selang seling dgn pakan wheat germ?
Sebelumnya bnyk terima kasih atas jawaban'nya..

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

bru aja dapat konishi dari om akuang topkoi. Jadi bakal di mix dgn shoori dgn komposisi 2:1, konishi lbh bnyak. Seminggu sekali diberi silkworm pagi hari.
Rencana mau dibuat 1 hari full spirulina.
Spirulina yg bgus merk ap yah?

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

> iya faktor gen sngt besar dan kta suhu topkoi kedalaman kolam berperan besar juga.
> Pengen coba pakai sakai color, ada yg jual 1kg'an ga yah?
> Silkworm apa bgus? Katanya membuat koi2 kita cpt besar. Yang pernah pakai, biasanya diberi berapa kali per minggu?


Patungan aja om, kalo 4kg an dibagi orang 4 jadi 1 kg/orang   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by limjohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kira kira ya om, yg putih 40 persen deh..........  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Buat Grow : Konishi TOP lah   ::

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

> waduh...jadi gimana nih bang.....sudah ada pejelasan resmikah?
> jangan...jangan.......abal2 .......


Yang aku tahu sama seperti yang bro tahu hingga sekarang... ha..ha..ha..

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Ha..ha..ha 
> Oke lah kalau begitu...


ah krn abangku komentar soal kemasan dan isi kandungan

kemasan: no comment ... dengar bahwa konishi ini dibawa dari posisi "bulk" 500kg. Import? kalo tak salah pakan ini dibongkar dr pelabuhan di semarang/surabaya.
Isi kandungan: Teorinya ... harusnya tercantum ...

Tapi again ... (mungkin) pakan ini bisa dijual di harga ini dengan kualitas yang baik buat saya karena mau menghemat biaya paking ...mungkin loh yah, namanya juga kita diskusi

tapi, kalo kita beli pakan yang mencantumkan isi kandungan dan komposisinya ... pasti kita "percaya" aja kan?

apakah komposisi pakan sinking dan floating sama?
tahukah anda ketika mau mencoba memproduksi pakan floating, maka semua hasil batch produksi ini akan melewati yang namanya extrudder machine, dimana pakan itu akan mengalami pengurangan berat jenis sehingga bisa hasilnya mengapung?

coba kita pikir yah? ketika terjadi pengurangan berat jenis dari hasil produksi ... kira-kira selain berat jenis ... apa yang akan terkurangi?
Kandungan yang tercantum dalam pakan ... apakah sesuai dengan hasil produksinya?
apakah kita mempertanyakan hal ini atau hanya "percaya" saja?

at the end, kita lihat hasilnya di ikan kita yah?
at the end, hasilnya bagus kita beli lagi .... nah konishi jakarta barat bisa ke om hilarius .... di serpong bisa ke dav koi ... kalo mereka ga ada, paksa suruh sediain ....
kalo uda dipaksa ga ada juga, baru kontak Dodo @ Dodo koi ya

peace,

Dodo

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Saya juga pake Konishi udah lama nih......
Bisa tolong di share gak foto kemasan nya spt apa?, terutama tabel nutrisi nya.....soal nya sampe sekarang blm pernah lihat nih bungkus nya kayak apa.....misterius banget sih??

Salam.

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

